# I guess some people smoke these?!



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

What the hell would you do with one of these in your humidor?










Meet my Opus X Maduro BBMF wish come true!

This was an incredibly generous gift from Dave/Smelvis that I tried to refuse, but was neither allowed nor did I try all that hard. But I'm still in awe of the generosity.

So, yeah, what would you do? Just light it? Wait for a special day? Smoke it with Dave?

Thanks again, brother!!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would put that bad boy in a properly humidified shadow box in my living room... :lol:

That is one sweet gift. The generosity of Dave & all the other BOTL on this site never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would sit on that bad boy for a long while my friend, Yea Dave is very hard to turn down gifts from


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

He never gives me a chance to turn anything down, they just turn up. LOL. Generous bastage that he is. I'd be having it on a special occasion WITH Dave!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very impressive & expensive smoke. I also have "1" resting for it's 2nd. year. After seeing this thread and knowing my doctor might tell me to stop smoking, I will differently smoke it as a close to my smoking experience. I'm hoping this will not be the case but you have to put family before anything in this case. Dave is a great BOTL in all he does here for many as well as for the troops abroad. i salute you Dave...........


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Very impressive & expensive smoke. I also have "1" resting for it's 2nd. year. After seeing this thread and knowing my doctor might tell me to stop smoking, I will differently smoke it as a close to my smoking experience. I'm hoping this will not be the case but you have to put family before anything in this case. Dave is a great BOTL in all he does here for many as well as for the troops abroad. i salute you Dave...........


I've heard this twice now Paul & hope things are not too serious for you :-( You know where my PM box is mate.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> He never gives me a chance to turn anything down, they just turn up. LOL. Generous bastage that he is. I'd be having it on a special occasion WITH Dave!


The only special occasion I'd be waiting for is 2 solid hours of alone time.

Would you feel guilty smoking it? Like burning a piece of art guilty?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> The only special occasion I'd be waiting for is 2 solid hours of alone time.
> 
> Would you feel guilty smoking it? Like burning a piece of art guilty?


Nope, Cigars are made to be smoked. We should admire them through the taste, not the look, otherwise I feel I do the makers et al a dis- service. :mrgreen:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I would sit on that bad boy for a long while my friend, Yea Dave is very hard to turn down gifts from


 Im saying this cuz opus is better with age, even jay-z knows it
he has a song where he raps

"Im like Opus I only get better with age"


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd be scared to smoke it, might like it to much !!


Excellent gift Dave !!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'd smoke it!

same as i did this one...lol


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Nope, Cigars are made to be smoked. We should admire them through the taste, not the look, otherwise I feel I do the makers et al a dis- service. :mrgreen:


...and if it sits around, you run the risk of damaging it. Gimme that thing, where's my lighter. :mischief::mrgreen:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Magnate said:


> What the hell would you do with one of these in your humidor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'd sit, stare and marvel at the creation...just until the family starts getting twitchy, then I'd close the lid and go down and do the dishes.... :laugh:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

He sent it for you to enjoy! I would imagine if it came from Dave it probably has at least a lil age on it...Smoke that mofo.

Dave is a true BOTL through and through.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Most awesome, great BOTL here.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I just got two myself from the '02 CFCF box. Smoke em if you got em brother.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Whoa that's sweet!! What a great gift. I would try my best to keep it in the humi for a special occasion or maybe a herf with Dave but I have a feeling that every time I look in the humidor that stick would be screaming "smoke me now!!". Congratulations and good luck with that.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Personally, I would smoke it but that's just me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

jessejava187 said:


> Im saying this cuz opus is better with age, even jay-z knows it
> he has a song where he raps
> 
> "Im like Opus I only get better with age"


Really? What song.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like to have the problem whereas I need to decide whether to smoke such a beautiful and rare cigar as that one my friend!! LOL!!

Great gift Dave!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

It's a line in Show Me What You Got, but refers to Opus One.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

ckay said:


> It's a line in Show Me What You Got, but refers to Opus One.


That is what I thought, he is referring to the wine, thanks.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Let it age and save it for that special day.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I would admire that beauty for years in my humi and smoke it when my daughter graduated HS!!!!!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

kheffelf said:


> Really? What song.


 some where on Kingdom come, also on that CD he raps

"Youll roll blunts, I smoke Cubans all day"


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Smoke it.

Says the guy who just bought his first two Opus Xs (limit at the B&M) and put them away for special occasions.

Of course, mine are the smaller, anorexic cousins of the one you have ...

Thinking one may have to go up in smoke long about December - January when Grandson No. 2 makes his entrance!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

My only special occasion is the first Saturday night that comes. Now if I had 2 then I would save one for a "more special occasion".


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can't bring yourself to smoke it. Send it to me and I will be happy to put flame to it; LOL :biggrin::smoke:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> If you can't bring yourself to smoke it. Send it to me and I will be happy to put flame to it; LOL :biggrin::smoke:


:doh::mad2::frusty::hmm::mmph:

Sigh ... I didn't think of that ... Obviously I have much to learn ...

:bowdown::hail::bowdown::hail:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> My only special occasion is the first Saturday night that comes. Now if I had 2 then I would save one for a "more special occasion".


Like the first Sunday night that comes :lol:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

EricF said:


> Let it age and save it for that special day.


I wonder how long Dave has had it in his humi "aging"


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

MaMa (sucking sound). Put it in a 60mm mortar tube and fire it off to me.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

EricF said:


> Let it age and save it for that special day.


 Eric,
I'm with you buddy!:tu
Ernie


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If ya don't figure out a better idea, I would be willing to add a steak dinner at Joes and smoke one with you after we send our 100th box to the troops!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Not that I will ever have one of those but I would:

Go get a nice sixer of a good beer or scotch or whatever you prefer with your cigars invite "Famous" Dave over, burn some meat on the grill (if thats your thing) and enjoy it with him.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

:dr


----------

